# The new Popular Woodworking(#191) August



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

There isn't any place to put(coffee shop) this so I decided on this section.
Has anyone had time to read the new PW and do they have any comments on any "particular" article?
I just want to know if I'm the only one out here.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You referring to the article near the back about woodworking , socialism, guilds and such?


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Haven't had time to read it yet. Sounds like maybe something to look forward to checking out. But it is a really small issue. About the same number of pages as shopnotes or woodsmith. Plus, about one third of PW is advertisements. They want me to renew my subscription, not looking good for them.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, and about 90% of the content seems to be promoting Woodcraft, or products sold by Woodcraft. I hope the lack of decent content and diminished size is not related to the recent shakeup in editorial staff. I did like that mag a lot, but I'm not renewing my subscription till I see if this is just a speed bump of something more serious..


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Okay seems I'm not alone.
I'm referring mostly to the article about Tai Chi and Woodworking. Now I have taken Tai Chi classes at the University of Nevada,Las Vegas (UNLV) and locally here in Tampa. I'm not against the practice at all. However I fail to understand why a magazine for WW'ers would even consider publishing an article like that. I didn't subscribe to a WW magazine to see some guy demostrating a planing,joiner technique while trying to do TC. 
This was my last issue of PW on this subscription and I don't think I'll renew. I'll look at the newstand at a couple to see if they improve. Like KayBee said, not looking good for them.
Frankly the humor in the article on the lap desk didn't exactly hit it either.
Guess I'm just getting old and grumpy.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Just read mine and I'm not terribly impressed. Too much emphasis on hand tools and Early American furniture. I'm not really into either one. - lol


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

i read it as an article about using your legs to do the work rather then your arms or hands. did i read to much into it? i have to admit a skimmed through most of it lol

anyways not sure what the original point to this thread was.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

I dropped my subscription. Those guys are too caught up in the Zen of woodworking.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Mike: The original point was my wanting to know if it was just me that was not happy with a woodworking magazine writing articles about martial arts and trying to connect the two. I spent a lot of time learning TaiChi and a whole lot of money on woodworking. I fail to see a connection to both.
As far as I'm concerned the article was "filler". What do I get next time an article on JuJitsu and the art of throwing your table saw over your back? I just think they are stepping over the line.
Just my HO.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Howie: >>I spent a lot of time learning TaiChi and a whole lot of money on woodworking. I fail to see a connection to both.<<

FWIW: Not to start a philosophical debate but . . .

In one way you are correct. There is not a connection between Tai Chi and spending "a whole lot of money". However there is a definite connection between Tai Chi and ones approach to woodworking.

You might have spent "a lot of Time" on Tai Chi but I'd have to say you didn't "Learn" Tai Chi if you fail to see the connection.

Think about it . . .
pete


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

ok i get ya. kind of like kernovs philosophy on woodworking. some people really get it and admire him yet i see him as kind of a weirdo that takes his love for wood a bit to serious. i mean its ok to love your wood, just dont LOVE your wood


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Like I said just my HO.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Ok Pete. After taking your advise and looking at the article again, my IQ of 153 has completely failed me and it is still my opinion the article was a waste of editorial space that could have been devoted to something more enlightening. There are a lot of people that aren't the least bit interested in Tai Chi. I on the other hand have been interested in it for about 20 years. Long time to be into something and not understand i or "Learn" something from it.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Howie - Nice IQ you have there. I'm not sure what it has to do with anything but thanks for letting us know.

Like you said "There are a lot of people that aren't the least bit interested in Tai Chi" so I think we should just let this go and get back to doing some woodworking.

As for the article, you are entitled to your opinion.

pete


----------

